
Cervus – A WebAssembly Subsystem for Linux (2018) - memexy
https://github.com/cervus-v/cervus
======
rkeene2
What's the advantage of WASM (stack based) versus eBPF (register based) in
this application ?

------
ColeyG
The words "Cervus" and "Linux" so close together has me reading cervix every
time

